# Teen calls for boycott of Girl Scout cookies over transgender members



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/teen-calls-boycott-girl-scout-cookies-transgender-members-article-1.1005123#commentpostform

I've never been one to speak for the GS... but now... I realize it's not them, it's the parents and kids involved that make things bad.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, I read a commentary on this from another news source the other day, and watched the video, and was a bit disgusted. Kids don't magically come up with this stuff on their own. I have a feeling that the parents were totally involved with this.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Very sad thing. Haven't decided how much to tell my nearly 9 yo GS about this. Opinions?


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't know. It's very sad that this girl would go out of her way to do this. I was really at a loss when I saw the video.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellien C*
> 
> Very sad thing. Haven't decided how much to tell my nearly 9 yo GS about this. Opinions?


What aspect of it?

I have a 10 yo boy and a 13 yo girl and have talked about the girl scouts being an inclusive organization with them. If I had a girl scout I would be proud of the organization and want my kids to know. We've talked about it in context of DS not joining the boy scouts because of their policies.

How much do you talk about current events/issues with your 9 yo in general?


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Sad. I could only watch halfway through. She was so robotic and coached. I haven't bought GS cookies in a long time, but I think I will this year. Wish there was a way to find out what troops allowed the transgendered child to join - I'd support them.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrsMike*
> 
> Wish there was a way to find out what troops allowed the transgendered child to join - I'd support them.


The troop that brought the issue to light was in Colorado. The girl (Bobby Montoya) decided *not* go join, though. In the Girl Scouts statement, though, they said that there currently ARE other transgender girls enrolled in troops. I would think finding that out what troops have transgendered girls in them would violate their right to privacy.

There is a facebook page called "Support Trans Inclusivity; Buy Girl Scout Cookies" that has additional information:

http://www.facebook.com/#!/events/323056437727938/

Quote:


> You can:
> *Donate directly and let them know it is in support of their inclusivity (and according to GSUSA, you can even ear mark it for LGBTQ initiatives within the Girl Scouts)
> *Buy cookies from your local scouts and eat them
> *Buy cookies from your local scouts and donate them to organizations that support LGBTQ youth (and/or adults), so that way the Girl Scouts get $$ and credit, and local orgs get the benefit of the cookies.****


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a friend who after 30 yrs finally decided to take the step and become a woman. I'm proud of her and all she has done in her life. She was a marine, was a husband and is an absolutely wonderful friend. She is lucky to have so many people that love her and accept her. Seeing this article after getting a call from my friend made me sick. People hurt so many others over absolutely ridiculous beliefs. And it saddens me that this still happens. It saddens me that there are parents who foster these beliefs and pass them down to their children.


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

I wish girl scouts would just be replaced with Kid Scouts or something (having a separate scout organization for girls made sense 100 years ago, but I don't think it's best today), but I have to give them kudos for this.

I made a donation on their website.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I do too. I would support it even more if they blended and allowed all kids to participate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyllya*
> 
> I wish girl scouts would just be replaced with Kid Scouts or something (having a separate scout organization for girls made sense 100 years ago, but I don't think it's best today), but I have to give them kudos for this.
> 
> I made a donation on their website.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

that video was so sad


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I just bought 20 boxes and donated them to meals on wheels. I never buy them but obviously I feel the need to now.


----------



## rubyjune (Nov 30, 2011)

What strikes me is what a fuss about nothing..I mean how many transgendered girls are joining scouting, what 3 maybe? And it is not like, if as a parent ,I had a problem with it. I wouldn't be able to find another troop. The troops are run pretty independently, and they make it pretty easy to start your own. Freedom of association, works really well here.

on the other hand, I have no problem with someone stating their beliefs, no matter how backward they are. The Girl cares about something and made a video to promote her viewpoint. Good for her. I however, don't agree with her, just her right to be as wackadoo as she wants to be.

Will not affect my cookie buying habits, I buy every box I see and eat the overpriced things like they have crack in them anyway


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

what Ruby said.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Best case scenario: this is all a diabolical plot to sell more Girl Scout cookies. Everyone I know who saw that pathetic video has immediately announced their intention to buy 50 boxes. I bet sales *soar* this year.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

Exactly! Wonder if it's a hoax? EW SHIESTY!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **MamaJen**
> 
> Best case scenario: this is all a diabolical plot to sell more Girl Scout cookies. Everyone I know who saw that pathetic video has immediately announced their intention to buy 50 boxes. I bet sales *soar* this year.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imakcerka*
> 
> Exactly! Wonder if it's a hoax? EW SHIESTY!


Hoax or no, there are 20 very happy Meals on Wheels recipients in your area!


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

I know. That's all that matters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> Hoax or no, there are 20 very happy Meals on Wheels recipients in your area!


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> The troop that brought the issue to light was in Colorado. The girl (Bobby Montoya) decided *not* go join, though. In the Girl Scouts statement, though, they said that there currently ARE other transgender girls enrolled in troops. I would think finding that out what troops have transgendered girls in them would violate their right to privacy.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Cookie season just started in my area so I'm going to buy a bunch. I don't even really like them, but I'll give them away.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

I so wish I had a GS cookie source!! I want to buy some this year to support their inclusive program!! I don't usually buy them (don't have the money), but I was SO HAPPY to find out that they are inclusive.


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyllya*
> 
> I wish girl scouts would just be replaced with Kid Scouts or something (having a separate scout organization for girls made sense 100 years ago, but I don't think it's best today), but I have to give them kudos for this.
> 
> I made a donation on their website.


This is probably a little (or a lot) OT, but my 6yo dd is a daisy scout this year and I'm so thankful that it is a girl's organization (and not coed). She has two brothers and up until the time she joined she really didn't play with other girls at all. I've noticed a big change in her since she started w/ the daisies, it's really been a positive influence for her already. So I think there is some merit to keeping it separate.


----------



## branditopolis (Mar 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenmom4*
> 
> This is probably a little (or a lot) OT, but my 6yo dd is a daisy scout this year and I'm so thankful that it is a girl's organization (and not coed). She has two brothers and up until the time she joined she really didn't play with other girls at all. I've noticed a big change in her since she started w/ the daisies, it's really been a positive influence for her already. So I think there is some merit to keeping it separate.


what kind of changes? (if you don't mind me asking)


----------



## branditopolis (Mar 14, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Super~Single~Mama*
> 
> I so wish I had a GS cookie source!!


They used to set up a table outside my work in Texas. I seriously CAN NOT walk by without buying a box, their cheery little faces melt my heart and I can't get enough of those thin mints. By the end of the week I had a trunk stash that lasted about 2 months (this stash would've probably lasted a normal person without a thin mint addiction about 6-8 months, I'm sure.)


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Good news!!!

Bobby Montoya has found a new Girl Scout Troop and is selling cookies!

If you want to buy a box to support inclusivity and Bobby, specifically, there is information here:

http://imatyfa.org/girlscouts/

Quote:


> TransYouth Family Allies (TYFA) has launched this web page to assist a new transgender Girl Scout and her troop with their annual cookie drive.
> 
> Bobby Montoya was in the news in 2011 after seeking to join a local Girl Scout troop. Girl Scouts of Colorado released a statement supporting trans youth, saying "If a child identifies as a girl and the child's family presents her as a girl, Girl Scouts of Colorado welcomes her as a Girl Scout."
> 
> ...


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I live in Colorado and always buy cookies but this year I have to admit that I made sure to buy more. But in talking to my dealer, I mean Girl Scout's mom, she said that sales are down this year. It makes me wonder if it's because people are buying through Bobby's site if they don't know a scout personally.


----------

